# orchidmall ad



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2012)

someone is selling a compot of tigrinum on orchdmall.com..just sayin


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 12, 2012)

Not to knock the seller as I'm not sure, but about a year or more ago wasn't there someone sellin Orchid Zone Plants on E-bay that had problems with feedback from their customers? Let me be clear, I might have the wrong person. Maybe Eric or someone else can jump in here and shed some light onto this.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 12, 2012)

Regardless of the legitimacy of the seller, shouldn't this thread go in the "Marketplace" section rather than in "Culture?" (Moderator, can this thread be moved?)


----------



## John Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

And also: *Paph. tigrinum compots* are no good for beginners! (Just to save you some money and trouble!).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it's John Chant selling the items. I saw the add but I think its a flask not a compot. If you're interested contact him.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> Regardless of the legitimacy of the seller, shouldn't this thread go in the "Marketplace" section rather than in "Culture?" (Moderator, can this thread be moved?)




not my intention to promote the sale


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think it belongs in either. How about tell me about it?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 12, 2012)

oh yeah right


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 12, 2012)

Moved! It covers several topics.


----------



## Marc (Dec 12, 2012)

John Boy said:


> And also: *Paph. tigrinum compots* are no good for beginners! (Just to save you some money and trouble!).



Joerg from Orchideen Lucke told me the same two weeks ago. This species seems to be very difficult to handle when they are in seedling stage. 

He also told me that they weren't a very easy species to handle in the lab either.


----------



## John Boy (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to give it some proportions: Terry Root had seedling a couple of times, and as far as I remember, he lost 80-90% of them out of flask. Now, if there's someone who knows how it's done... 
It would be futile for normal mortals to try. If you've done 1000 flask I'd say fine! *Personally: I'd not touch them. It's like burning money.*


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2012)

I did a search, and roth pointed out a fungicide formula that he uses to deflask them, and he has pretty good results. a search for paph tigrinum here will show the post


----------

